
Uber paid attackers $100K to delete data and keep 20M-user breach quiet - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-12/uber-breach-exposed-names-emails-of-more-than-20-million-users?cmpId=flipboard
======
hermannbjorgvin
Good business move, very Uber. Kill, get hacked, pay off hackers, repeat.

